# Need help finding a holster for a pt911



## Chunter99 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am thinking about getting a shoulder holster. I am looking for peoples opinions on shoulder holsters in general. Any reason I should stay away from them? Any particular company I should order from, etc etc.


----------

